# How do you manage NOT to sleep?



## bobang (Aug 7, 2003)

After reading your posts in this forum, I realized that the majority of members fish at least once a week, usually allnighters...

My question is...
How do you manage to stay in balance with you daily life? For me, after an allnighter, my brain shuts down for almost twodays  

What's your secret?


----------



## bitterchild (Aug 12, 2003)

college trains most people how to pull all nighters back to back


----------



## bobang (Aug 7, 2003)

good one


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

> How do you manage to stay in balance with you daily life?


Bobang, I think you got it backwards. Fishing IS life. All of the rest is just filler.       

CFT


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*damn good question....*

Adrenaline


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

*Planty of Liquids*

I drink lots of Coffee before fishin;lots of Jim Bean(Liquor)when I get home from fishin.Sleep for 8hrs then its back to the rat race.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

It's how you've conditioned your body over a long period of time. Personally, 4 to 5 hrs sleep is all I need. I can't remember the last time I slept 8 hrs. Learn how to power nap, it works.

Catman.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

lacka stupidity  ,that's what my misses calls it....and i thought she was the smart 1


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

I can work and fish on 3hrs of sleep;but if I get 4-5hrs of sleep thats enough.I can't drink while fishin;I save the Bourbon for bedtime.I get sleepy when I drink less high strung ang less angery too.I'm only a nice guy when I'm drunk.


----------



## bobang (Aug 7, 2003)




----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Getting easier on AI, fish all night, sunbathe (read sleep) during day. AT night on AI must be actively fishing, what, they never heard of "moon tans"?

Actually, with me, shift changes by the day, so I am used to "lack of sleep", but guess as we get older, need less sleep, me, three to five hours I am good, after a long AI trip, maybe a couple of days recouperation. Or, maybe I am afflicted with a "lack of stupidity".


----------



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

Pappy,
What happens when the brown bag gets a hole in the bottom and the bottle busts?


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Thats why I drink once I get back from fishin.It never happens at home or in the truck.I really prefer Beer but Bourbon is best when its real cold outside.Liquor warms you up quickly as well as Hot Coffee.Both are good.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I have the same problem. Frankly it's easier to fish in a two-person team so that one of you can doze and the other can stay awake.

I'm only in my early 30's and I can't bear to stay awake too long. Last weekend I woke up at 6 AM on Friday to fish. I ended up having a few beers at Duck Inn in Va. Beach, then going out with friends to see some band later that night. Around 1 AM, we headed back to my family's place where we could walk to Chick's Beach Cafe (no driving drunk). Around 1:30 I gave up drinking and walked to the beach to see specks flipping under the lights.

A buddy of mine asked if I wanted to fish. I was so tired I thought I'd hallucinate if I stayed up later.

It's tough staying up when the action is slow. You just have to teach yourself a Zen-like patience.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Its fun when you drive back from fishing half assleep.  I do it driving back from DE and the Tank many of times and always get back ok.Its all the mental thing;you can do anything you put your mind to in life.If you train your mind not to be tired you will not be tired.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

sand flea said:


> I have the same problem. Frankly it's easier to fish in a two-person team so that one of you can doze and the other can stay awake.


I rarely ever fish alone nowadays. Probably why I sleep so much in the car, it's my only chance to catch up on sleep.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

I have to agree with BigJeff823. I can hang out there for quite a while....but I always know when I'm down to my last hour of mental alertness. That's when I pack up and head home ASAP. The one amazing thing about driving back after fishing....I may walk a zig zag drag the feet line to the car...but once I get behind the wheel, I straighten up real fast. I think about those at home who depend on me.....that's what works for me.

Funny thing is....once I get back home...I don't go right to sleep. It usually takes me hours to wind down before I can catch a nap. Then I pop a couple aspirin for prevention cause when I go to sleep....I sleep hard. Sometimes having a headache as a result if I sleep too long. Too much of a good thing isn't always what's best for the mind.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

RED BULL or RockStar works for me.


----------



## bobang (Aug 7, 2003)

one vote for "Post of the day"


Thrifty Angler said:


> I have to agree with BigJeff823. I can hang out there for quite a while....but I always know when I'm down to my last hour of mental alertness. That's when I pack up and head home ASAP. The one amazing thing about driving back after fishing....I may walk a zig zag drag the feet line to the car...but once I get behind the wheel, I straighten up real fast. I think about those at home who depend on me.....that's what works for me.
> 
> Funny thing is....once I get back home...I don't go right to sleep. It usually takes me hours to wind down before I can catch a nap. Then I pop a couple aspirin for prevention cause when I go to sleep....I sleep hard. Sometimes having a headache as a result if I sleep too long. Too much of a good thing isn't always what's best for the mind.


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

For me it's Dunkin Dounuts Coffee in the Morning


----------



## jacksontosh7 (Oct 21, 2011)

I know this is an old forum but I found it interesting. I for one went to college and ended up going on about 2 hours of sleep a night. This is really bad for you and I have noticed that now that I get about 8 hours of sleep a night, if I only get 6 or 7 I feel like I did when I pulled an all nighter back in college. I guess the thing is that your body adapts to a lack of sleep like anything in life. I mean if you drink enough your body adapts and it takes more to have the same affect. That doesn't mean that it's any less bad for you. Basically what I am saying is even if you feel fine staying up all night it's still horrible on your body. So everyone should get a good mattress and try to get 8 hours whenever they can.


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

crystal meth. Fish for days. 

just jokes. Dont wanna offend any meth heads.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

I've always done the power nap thing.....3-4 hrs before I go and another 2-3 hrs in the back of my Expedition before I drive home. It works wonders for the body. If it's a long trip I'll stay at a motel for 2 days.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Sleep? I'll sleep when I'm dead........lol. Seriously, for me the exictement keeps me going. Good cigars and good friends for company.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Anthony said:


> I rarely ever fish alone nowadays. Probably why I sleep so much in the car, it's my only chance to catch up on sleep.


HA! As a founding member of Team Warrior I can attest to Anthony's naps in the car LOL.. Its been years since I went fishing like the old days but I can remember doing many weekend all nighters in a row. Its probably why in my mid 30's I feel like mid 40's instead, that and 15 years service..


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

I can do an all nighter with no problem even 2 nights 3 nights is tough but I've done that many times as well and when I go to NC 4 days is common , my record is 5 days . I rarely eat but I drinl lots of coffee and smoke way too many ciggs . As to how I do it I really dont know bad case of insomnia maybe or adrenalin or both . I also cant sleep for hours after getting home (unless I take a chill pill) from an all nighter and it common for me to head right back out . They say your bordering isnanity after 24 hours of being awake but everyone knows I'm nuts anyways 

Man this is an old thread


----------



## SpeedRacer (Sep 5, 2010)

I average 4 hours of sleep so I'm used to functioning on little sleep. Not saying it doesn't hurt somedays. Lol. I find a 10 min cat does wonders on those "hurt" days.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

For me if I get 4hrs of Sleep Im golden and I stay up for 19hrs;If I get over 20hrs I get into a stouper but somtimes I still stay awake;when I was younger and more energetitic I would go to work on 1-2hrs of sleep with no problem.I dont know anybody who gets 6-10hrs of sleep on a daily basis;If you get 4hrs of sleep its enough.I sleep for 8hrs after being up for 24hrs then I might be a it again if my time allows.Power Naps help too at times.


----------



## transamsam98 (Sep 21, 2009)

So long as I am fishing or working or talking I can keep on chugging but once the boat is clean and I hit the bench or car or couch I am out cold for 3-4 hours and up and running again. I just keep going till I stop doing something but caffeine helps so much.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

BigJeff823 said:


> ...........I dont know anybody who gets 6-10hrs of sleep on a daily basis;..................


You do now Jeff. About 5 yrs ago I took a sleep study test for sleep apnea. Since then I've been wearing a C-Pap mask to bed. I sleep a solid 8 hrs and wake up totally refreshed. I'm addicted to it now and even wear it for power naps.


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

You have to make it through the "sticking point" or, in other words, catch your second wind. I have stayed awake for as long as 40 hours. Stay away from the coffee, opt instead for fresh fruit and LOTS of water. I put fresh lemon in the water. Really works. Oh, don't forget the veggies.....the vitamins in the veggies work the best. Don't eat too much - that will make you tired. Take non-sleeping "naps" where you just sit in a chair for 5-15 minutes and avoid thinking too hard.


----------



## Newcaptn (Oct 16, 2011)

I use my patented sleep camel technique. To be a sleep camel you must get huge amounts of rest in the days before fishing.
Red bull is your friend as it will allow alertness when all your body wants is to shut down. 
Driving when dead tired is not a joking matter it is a death wish. 
There is a rest stop in Salisbury and you can sleep at Wal-Mart parking lots also. In addition I use the parking lot at 50, 404 and the lot at Kent Narrows. 
I have before pulled off onto a side road in the middle of nowhere and when the state trooper came knocking he understood and let me sleep for a few hours. 
I always try and get home by 5pm on Sunday and hit the hay by 8pm.


----------

